# My video from River Run-Sauced on the Mud!



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally got my video together from this past weekend at River Run, Sauced in the mud. Enjoy









.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice vid.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

nice vid... I would like to try some of your ribs LOL


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

mini bogger said:


> nice vid... I would like to try some of your ribs LOL



Lol, I cant tell you how delicious they are. 1st place out of 23 teams, they are good!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

cool video. whats the name of the first song you put on there and who sings it?


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

bruteforce504 said:


> cool video. whats the name of the first song you put on there and who sings it?




Im Still Here and Out of Control. Both by Moonshine Bandits. Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice vid, makes me realize how much I cant wait till I get to go back to River Run! Will be out there the weekend of May 5. Definitely my favorite place to ride.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:rockn:great video:rockn:


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I sure hope there hope there is some of that mud out there during music festival. Gonna be out the May 5-8. Cant wait.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

great vid


----------

